# WW2 T-34 Tank Pulled Out of Lake



## tomahawk6 (16 Nov 2006)

Looks like its in pretty good shape after 56 years considering its been underwater.

http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/20061115163335.aspx


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 Nov 2006)

"..116 shells found on board."

Quite the load of ammo.


----------



## patrick666 (16 Nov 2006)

Wow. Magnificent find, I'd say.

Did the Germans take control of and use the T-34 against the Soviets fairly often?


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Nov 2006)

I imagine they would if they found one in good shape, as many German tankers held them in high regard.


----------



## karl28 (16 Nov 2006)

Amazing find thanks for sharing


----------



## Danjanou (16 Nov 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Wow. Magnificent find, I'd say.
> 
> Did the Germans take control of and use the T-34 against the Soviets fairly often?



Many German Panzer/Panzer Grenedier Divisions both Heer and Waffen SS used individual and/or small (platoon) units of captured T 34/76 on the Eastern Front. The most famous being the Das Reich SS Panzer Division which fielded a battalion sized unit IIRC. 

The Finns also utilized captured Soviet vehicles in fact almost all of their armour was captured Soviets stuff (T-26s, T-34/76s, T-35s and KVs). The Italians also had at least one capture T-34 in service too.

When it first appeared in action the T-34 easily outgunned the German and their allies tanks (Pnz IIs, Pnz IIIs and to a lesser extent the few Pnz IVs in service in 1941. Studies of captured T-34s especially it’s sloped armour, and wide tracks led to the development of the Pnz V or Panther, possibly the best medium tank of the war.


----------



## patrick666 (16 Nov 2006)

Some information on the T-34 ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-34


----------



## boondocksaint (16 Nov 2006)

The 'Tank Overhaul' show on History channel was pretty informative about pulling some of these tanks out of odd spots. Great stories behind the vehicles.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Nov 2006)

A link with more pic's of the T-34.

http://www.mil.hiiumaa.ee/2000_09_14_kurtna_T-34-36/

A Stug III pulled from a bog.

http://www.detektorweb.cz/index.4me?s=show&i=2988&mm=1&vd=1


----------



## Synthos (17 Nov 2006)

Part of the reason that a T-34 would be used by the Germans specifically is because in cold climates the T-34s were said to be very reliable.

Their simple design and diesel engine allowed them to operate in climate conditions where the more sophisticated Germans Panzers and Tigers simply froze up.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Nov 2006)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> The 'Tank Overhaul' show on History channel was pretty informative about pulling some of these tanks out of odd spots. Great stories behind the vehicles.



Great show saw a couple during Tank week on the History Channel including the one on the Panther. Now there's a useful hobby to get into after I win 649 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Nov 2006)

Synthos said:
			
		

> Part of the reason that a T-34 would be used by the Germans specifically is because in cold climates the T-34s were said to be very reliable.
> 
> Their simple design and diesel engine allowed them to operate in climate conditions where the more sophisticated Germans Panzers and Tigers simply froze up.



Myths and urban legends 

The T-34 was used by the Germans because they were able to capture a significant number of them, along with stocks of ammo.  As well, they were good and reliable tanks.  They paid it the ultimate compliment by borrowing heavily from its design and creating the PzKpfw V (aka "Panther").
This was the not the first instance of the Germans using foreign tanks in their service.  The PzKpfw 38 (t) were Czech tanks.  (The "t" in their designation referred to "tschechisch", or "czech").  The Hetzer and many other "German" AFVs were modified Czech tanks.  I also believe that they incorporated French tanks into service as well.


----------



## nowhere_man (17 Nov 2006)

I think the real amazing part is that all the systems (excluding the engine) still work after all those years. I also imagine that the North African Desert is full of WWII tanks.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Nov 2006)

Here's a Canadian Valentine tank that was found in a bog near Telepino,Russia. As you can see it didnt fare as well as the other examples we have seen.

http://www.kingpin.ca/album16/IMG_1493


----------



## larry Strong (12 Dec 2006)

One of the more "Oddball" unit to use the T-34 would have been the 1 Skijager Div, this was a Bde until 1.6.44 were upon it attained divisional status.

The Schwere Ski-Battalion1 was equipped with 22 T-34's on 01.45, here's a Black wound badge urkunde note the unit designation for the awardee.
4.(Pz.)/s. Ski-Btl.1  4 Kp came from 2./Pz.Abt. Z.b.v. 66

The document is signed by the Bn CO Major Karl Neubert (RKT 4.10.44)


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Dec 2006)

For those interested and since the Leopard auctions in Canada are now on hold there have been several recent articles/advertisements on the availability and purchase of T-34's and several other different types of vehicles in Russia. A quick goggle search will take you to the various sites. There is also one importer based out of the US that is bringing in large numbers primarily for the film industry but his prices are considerably higher than buying direct. Imagine you can now be the first on your block to own a piece of the Great Patriotic War, only down fall with the T-34 though was if memory serves me correct was lousy gas milage hence the external fuel tanks.


----------



## dglad (13 Dec 2006)

And just to  demonstrate its longevity, T-34s were used in the Balkans in the late 80s and early 90s.  If memory serves, there's still the wreckage of one on a hill-top somewhere between Velika Kladusa and Banja Luka, that was destroyed while indiscriminantly shelling a village.  The local residents took exception to this and snuck up to surround the thing with mines (so the story goes), so when it moved--bang.  I saw the wreck from a Griffon whose pilot was kind enough to indulge me in a bit of airborne military sight-seeing, while I was on my strat recce.

There were all sorts of weird and wonderful things used in that war--T-34s, M18 Hellcat tank destroyers, all sorts of old WP equipment (of course), and things of local design cobbled together from tractors and farm equipment, scrap steel plate and miscellaneous weapons.


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Jul 2007)

Found on Youtube:
T34 rising from the dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kKLbKHNquE

and
Panzer Granadier X T-34 is from the German movie "Stalingrad"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fWI0uTj9rM&mode=related&search=

Some other interesting video's in the genre too.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Panzer Granadier X T-34 is from the German movie "Stalingrad"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fWI0uTj9rM&mode=related&search=


Honest to God, I was just watching that VERY clip!  Here's more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psKY68Sj0k8&mode=related&search=

And this one is of Kursk, in Russian.  Cheesie, but interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWDEmJ74RI

And my faves: Männer Gegen Panzer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STQHH_hJlhM
(that's part I)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7SixS9PAw&mode=related&search=
(and part II)


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Jul 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Honest to God, I was just watching that VERY clip!  Here's more:



We know!(Black helicopter rises silently in the night)

A couple more Youtubes of the recovery:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZHVgMzfD38
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBK3Zs13p94

Edit to add:
The tank starting and some more photos(Russian site)
http://www.diving.ee/articles/art035.html

Edit to add, add:

The tanks that didn't land on D-Day 
On 6 June 1944, a unit of 29 amphibious tanks launched from Allied ships to attack the Nazi-held Normandy beaches - only two made land. Brett Phaneuf went in search of those lost beneath the waves for almost 60 years............... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/2016280.stm

Edit to the Edit:

Two Soviet tanks -T-34 and IS-2 -of the 19th Tank Corps are found ! 
http://www.geocities.com/military_archeology/tanks.htm


----------



## 3rd Herd (19 Aug 2007)

The Usual Disclaimer:
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,2741295,00.html
Bulgarian Nazi-Era Tanks Still Pointed at Turkey 

Bulgaria's southern Turkey is speckled with German army tanks that remain pointed at the fellow NATO member. After decades of service -- from World War II to the Cold War -- their days are finally numbered.

Taking a closer second look, a visitor to the village of Fakiya in southeastern Bulgaria can just make out a rusting cannon some 10 meters (33 feet) off the side of a narrow road.

It belongs to a tank built in 1943 for Nazi Germany, with which Bulgaria was allied during World War II. Inside, the tank is filled with spider webs and rust. The serial number, stamp of the imperial eagle and a Nazi swastika are still easily recognizable. 

Not far away, atop a small hillock, there's a second armored vehicle. Beneath some oak trees and overgrown with weeds, the tank perched on the edge of an abandoned vineyard has virtually merged into its natural surroundings.

There are still around 40 World War II tanks in the region next to the Turkish border, particularly in the towns of Sharkovo and Voden. The barrels are aimed at Turkey, only a few kilometers to the south.

Forgotten weapons

Instead of scrapping the German tanks after World War II, Bulgaria's communist regime used them, along with Soviet T-34 tanks, to protect the southern border of the erstwhile Warsaw Pact against the neighboring NATO member.

And they continued to do so until the regime collapsed in 1989. After that, the tank positions were simply forgotten. And in 2004, Bulgaria itself joined NATO.

The tanks aren't necessarily easy to find. 

"You can locate them along the boundary lines," said a border guard who patrols the area.

A former army master sergeant in the village tavern of Fakiya had more precise knowledge. But he shrugged off the idea of any mementos to be gotten from the tanks. He said all the moveable parts had long since been taken by collectors and scrap-metal dealers.

Collectors' items

"Now we have no enemy to the south," said Petko Yotov, director the Museum of Military History in Sofia and a onetime colonel in the Bulgarian army. 

The tanks are finally due to be scrapped in the fall, and Yotov was hopeful that his museum would acquire new items for the collection. 

But the competition could be fierce: Yotov said people were willing to pay up to 50,000 euros ($66,000) for such a tank.


----------

